# Changing license plate lights



## draft212 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just wondering if any of you 07/08 SE-R owners have bothered to change your
license plate lights to white leds

Bought some Eurolite led's yesterday from a local performance shop, but I cant figure out how to get to the screw shown below


----------



## R2R079 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Draft, in order to swap the lights, you have to go through the trunk. Remove the liner part way and then just turn the light and pull out. I had LED's in for a while but then replaced them with Cold Cathodes I bought on Oznium.com. The cathodes give it more of that Lexus look. You might also want to try swapping the reverse lights with the same 194 size LED's. Looks way whiter and better than yellow.
R2R0


----------

